

Memristor Processor Solves Mazes - ca98am79
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/arxiv/26467/?ref=rss

======
Aron
Interesting from the comments:

> A regular expression (description of a text pattern) can be mapped to a maze
> as well.

Trying to connect that inuitively... if you just mapped letters to turns in a
maze you'd have loops.

